# Welche Grafikkarte?



## Ziu82 (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

welche Grafikkarte könnt ihr für WoW empfehlen?
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen weitergeben würdet.

Mfg


----------



## Robat (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ziu82,

aufgrund fehlender Angaben zu Deinem sonstigen System, kann ich hier nur raten.

Brauchst Du eine AGP Grafikkarte, so würde ich Dir eine NVDIA GeForce 7800GS ans Herz legen wollen.
Mit ca. 250 € zwar recht teuer, aber das ist das generelle Problem bei AGP Karten beim heutigen Markt.

Low Budget für AGP wäre vielleicht die MSI NX7600GS-TD512Z noch eine Alternative, bei einem Einstandspreis von ca. 150 € ist sie sogar passiv gekühlt. Zwar keine 7800GS, aber dafür günstiger und "flüsterleise", ähmm, lautlos.

Benötigst Du dagegen eine PCI-Express Grafikkarte, so finde ich den derzeitigen GeForce 7900GS sehr gelungen. Das Preis Leistungs-Verhältnis ist sehr interessant, und das Teil gibt es auch passiv gekühlt. Du merkst vielleicht, das ich eher Stille bevorzuge, vor reiner Leistung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier gibt es eine Grafikkarte, die ich mir selber zulegen möchte, sobald es das "Taschengeld" hergibt: MSI NX7900 GS mit 254 MB GDDR 3 für ca. 180 €.

Nur so ein paar Gedanken von mir, Du wirst sicherlich noch zig andere Empfehlungen bekommen. Meine Wenigkeit spielt WoW gerade mit einem Athlon 2000+ System und einer GeForce Ti 4200 und 1 GB RAM. Geht auch, zwar nicht schön, aber reicht für 40er Instanzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Robat


----------



## Ziu82 (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Robat,

erstmals danke für deine Information.

Ich besitze einen Intel Pentium 4 mit 3 Ghz 1052 DDR Ram, GeForce FX5500.
Bin eigentlich von meinem Pc recht zu frieden, aber denke das die Grafikkarte zu schlecht ist. Beim einloggen oder 40 er Instanzen kommt es ab und an zum ruckeln, ich denke das es an der Grafikkarte liegt da ich keinerlei andere Programme auf dem Pc installiert habe und "Virenfrei" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin.
Ausgeben möchte ich nicht zu viel, da ich der Meinung bin das man nicht sofort das neueste auf dem Markt haben muss was Grafikkarten betrifft.. 200 € wäre die Schmerzgrenze denke ich, kommt aber natürlich auch drauf an was für Unterschiede die GKarte ausmachen würde.. 

Ich hab auch mal gehört das GeForce Karten für WoW optimal sind, ist da etwas wahres dran?

Mfg


----------



## Pimp (26. Oktober 2006)

Ziu82 schrieb:


> Hallo Robat,
> 
> erstmals danke für deine Information.
> 
> ...


Also so gut wie alle wow zogger wissen welche grafikarte gut ist aber ICH empfehle es dir den händler selber zu fragen und wenn der verkäufer selber spielt ist das noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robat (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ziu82,

darf ich Gimp, ... tschuldigung, Pimp ignorieren?

Grüße
Robat


----------



## Bl1nd (27. Oktober 2006)

Pimp schrieb:


> Also so gut wie alle wow zogger wissen welche grafikarte gut ist aber ICH empfehle es dir den händler selber zu fragen und wenn der verkäufer selber spielt ist das noch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kleine Info Pimper, die Verkäufer wolln verkaufen, denke kaum dass es die interessiert was du zockst, hauptsache Sie verkaufen dir was teures, lieber im Forum fragen, als nen Verkäufer, glaubs mir.


----------



## Ziu82 (27. Oktober 2006)

@ Robat : mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Nofox : sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aishwarja (27. Oktober 2006)

...immer wieder amuesant zu lesen, das Leute meinen, ihr System waere sauber bzw. 100% Virenfrei. 
Weiss doch jeder, das 100% nicht moeglich ist. Nunja, es sei denn man geht offline. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: 
Ich selber habe auch einen AMD 64, 2k +. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce 6600GT und ueberhaupt keine Probleme bisher damit. 
Egal ob nun 40er Raids, mit vollen Details null Problemo. 
Soviel ich weiss auch garnicht mehr teuer. 

greeTz Aishwarja


----------



## Ziu82 (27. Oktober 2006)

Es ist auch immer sehr amüsant zu lesen wie Leute Kommentare los lassen ohne alles zu wissen über die jenige Person bzw. dessen Situation.

Hab meinen Pc erst gestern neu formatiert... und ja er ist "noch" 100% Virenfrei


----------



## Thrawns (27. Oktober 2006)

Also ich habe die PCI-Express Karte "Gforce 7600GT" und kann auf vollen Details eigentlich flüssig spielen. Ab und zu ruckelt es (beim Fliegen, zum Beispiel oder in Orgrimmar, wegen der vielen Spieler). Das dürfte aber weniger an der Grafikkarte, als vielmehr an meinen 768MB-DDR-Arbeitsspeicher liegen (wovon ein Riegel auch teilweise rumspinnt - bootet nicht mehr, etc.).

Also ich denke diese Grafikkarte hat ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis - denn damit kann man auch nicht WoW-Games in schöner Optik gut zocken. Nur ist mir jetzt noch nicht ganz klar, ob du eine PCIe- oder eine AGP-Karte brauchst!?

Vielleicht hilft die ja folgende Benchmark-Liste als Orientierung: klick.


----------



## BoonDaMage (27. Oktober 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> kleine Info Pimper, die Verkäufer wolln verkaufen, denke kaum dass es die interessiert was du zockst, hauptsache Sie verkaufen dir was teures, lieber im Forum fragen, als nen Verkäufer, glaubs mir.


Das muss nicht sein. zB.: In meiner nähe gibt es einen kleinen Computerladen CompuGate und mit dem Service, der dort angeboten wirt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich denke auch mal, das mich die Verkäufer nicht über den Tisch ziehen wollten, da ich meinen PC eiser haben wollte und er sagte, man kann da ruhig nen Lüfter für 10 € kaufen.. Er hat ihn mir sogar kostenlos eingebaut und meinen PC von innen ausgesaugt... KOSTENLOS!


----------



## Ziu82 (27. Oktober 2006)

Danke für deinen Eintrag, aber mir gehts eigentlich nicht darum ob man auf die Infos der Verkäufer vertrauen kann oder nicht sondern eher um die Erfahrungen die ihr bei diversen Grafikkarten gemacht habt

mfg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nogkragh (1. November 2006)

ich hab nen 
amd athlon xp 2600
1,5 gb ram
und hab mir ne ati radeon X850XT für knapp 200,- gekauft .. läuft absolut klasse .. auch wenn bissl mehr action aufm screen is^^


----------



## Thrawns (1. November 2006)

Morgen kommt auch noch 1GB-RAM für mich *freu*


----------



## Bl1nd (1. November 2006)

Ich sag wohl besser nichts zu meinem pc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (2. November 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> Ich sag wohl besser nichts zu meinem pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_"Wer nichts zu sagen hat, sollte nicht reden"_


----------



## Skoo (4. November 2006)

Das beste, was du momentan an preisleistung bekomen kannst für ne graka is die 7900GTO von MSI. Is an sich eine Vollwertige 7900GTX, hat aber nur nen geringeren speichertakt. Kostenpunkt wäre so je nach händler ca 230-250€.


----------



## araber-style (4. November 2006)

Hi an alle ...

hab grad nen neuen pc bestellt.. hehe

aufm weg...

intel core 2 duo 1 gb ram ...

Was ich fragen wollte : 
Reicht ne 7600 GS (256mb) völlig für wow aus ? (auch 40er instanzen )


----------



## Skoo (4. November 2006)

Für WoW reicht die vollkommen aus. Nur wenn du grafisch etwas anspruchsvollere spiele zocken willst, könnte es eng werden.


----------



## S!D (5. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> Das beste, was du momentan an preisleistung bekomen kannst für ne graka is die 7900GTO von MSI. Is an sich eine Vollwertige 7900GTX, hat aber nur nen geringeren speichertakt. Kostenpunkt wäre so je nach händler ca 230-250€.



Leider ist diese zu diesen Preis nicht lieferbar Link.

Die ATI X1950Pro ist für sein Geld (etwas unter 200€) auch ne gute Graka wenn man nicht so viel ausgeben will und trozdem gute Leistung.


----------



## Blazy (5. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> Das beste, was du momentan an preisleistung bekomen kannst für ne graka is die 7900GTO von MSI. Is an sich eine Vollwertige 7900GTX, hat aber nur nen geringeren speichertakt. Kostenpunkt wäre so je nach händler ca 230-250€.



die werd ich mir wohl auch demnächst besorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

NVidia Geforce 7800 GS, Mit SLI Technologi 512mb speicher Go und GDDR3
Is aba nich gerad billich


----------



## Skoo (8. November 2006)

Oder für die Leute, die nicht wissen wohin mit ihrem geld: Geforce 8800GTX für so ca 600€ +/- .


----------



## Freakezeoid (23. November 2006)

hmm also ich hab ne Club3d 9250  128mb und muss sagen bin sehr zufrieden damit kann mein cs.cscz,cs:s und wow reibungslos zoggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kostet ca. 35€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (23. November 2006)

Wer nach der absoluten Elite G-Card sucht, findet sie hier:

http://www.1000ordi.ch/19922


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> Wer nach der absoluten Elite G-Card sucht, findet sie hier:
> 
> http://www.1000ordi.ch/19922



CHF 967,00  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (23. November 2006)

Ziu82 schrieb:


> Hallo Robat,
> 
> erstmals danke für deine Information.
> 
> ...



da deine Schmerzgranze bei 200 EUR liegt bist du mit ner Auswahl an Karten eingeschränkter

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productL...el3=NVIDIA&

z.b. Alternate hast du eine Auswahl an Karten dies können aber wenn du bei Geizhals reinschaust oft vom selben Modell her günstiger sein. beachte aber das Versandkosten dazukommen somit kann ein scheinbares schnäpchen 4 EUR teuerer als ein anderes weil die Versandkosten höher sind.

Als Karten würde ich dir die 6800GS empfehlen bei überschreitung der Schmerzgrenze würde sich auch die 7800GS lohnen.

z.b.

http://www.mix-computer.de//mix/shop/produ...tNo=JAGWA1&

kommen halt leider noch 15 EUR Nachnahme Versandkosten drauf.

Aber da musst halt schauen.


----------



## Werlord (25. November 2008)

holl dir die 4870er x2 am besten 2 mal .


----------



## Xairon (25. November 2008)

Hi TE

Da die meisten Leute hier nur noch Crap schreiben, hier ein Paar empfehlungen von mir:

Ja ich würde auch eher im Forum anstatt beim Händler fragen, wie gesagt wollen die NUR Kohle und oftmals ist da weniger know how vorhanden, als man denkt...

Da ich zum Release von WOW noch mit ner Geforce 2 MX gespielt habe, würde ich deine GraKa nicht austauschen. Kauf dir lieber einen Ramriegel (keine Ahnung wieviel dein Board schafft) Ich denke, damit kommst du am billigsten weg und kriegst die grösste Leistung aus deiner Kiste.

Weder Nvidia noch ATI sind perfekt für irgendwelche Spiele. Ich bevorzuge Nvidia, da ich mit ner gaaaaanz alten ATI Radeon mal Probleme hatte und mit meinen Nvidias nie. Das sind zwei verschieden Marken. Was dazu anzumerken ist, ist, dass ATI momentan die schnellste GraKa ihr Eigen nennen darf.

Nun ja, ich hoffe dir wurde damit ein bischen geholfen.

Gruss Xai


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2008)

_Och Leute , wieso muss immer so ein Mist zusammengeschrieben werden? Ist ja schlimm!

1. Lohnt es sich nicht eine Grafikkarte für maximal 200&#8364; zu kaufen , wenn du einen "so alten" Rechner besitzt.
2. Dein Board hat sicherlich noch einen AGP Steckplatz , oder?
3. Wäre dann wohl diese hier zu empfehlen ATI :  Klick mich! oder NVIDIA :  Klick mich! 
4. RAM solltest du vllt auch aufstocken , auf 2GB-4GB.
5. Nen Dualcore sollte es für WOTLK (eigentlich auch schon für BC) sein.


//Edit : Oh , ich sehe grad von wann der Thread ist *g*_


----------



## Klos1 (25. November 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> Oder für die Leute, die nicht wissen wohin mit ihrem geld: Geforce 8800GTX für so ca 600&#8364; +/- .



Eher für Leute, die völlig verblödet sind. Eine 8800 GTX ist ein veralteter Grafikchip. Nividias aktuelle Highend-Karte, nämlich die GTX280, kostet ca. 350 Euro. Und deren Performance liegt jenseits der 8800 GTX.

@Te: Würde für eine AGP-Karte nicht mehr als 100 Euro ausgeben und dann würde die hier gut passen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a302818.html

Reicht für Wow 10mal und ist nicht so schwachsinnig, als sich für 250 Euro eine AGP-Karte zu kaufen. Vor allem für ein völlig veraltetets System. Alles andere, was hier empfohlen wird, ist Schwachsinn. Sorry!
Aber hier werden für 200 Euro völlig veraltete Restposten empfohlen, die nicht mal die Leistung der oben von mir geposteten Karte haben. Eine solche Karte ist ein absoluter Fehlkauf.
Denn für 250 Euro bekommst du bereits einen sehr guten AMD Dualcore + Mainboard + Grafikkarte + Ram.

Zum Beweis:

PCIe 512MB HD3870 Gainward (#502642) 	88,60 Euro 	88,60 Euro
AMD64X2 SAM2 5600+Box EE 2x 512KB 2x2,9Ghz (#21035) 	72,88 Euro 	72,88 Euro
SAM2+ Elitegroup A780GM-A VGSA e 4D2 FSB5200 AMD780G (#12001) 	56,87 Euro 	56,87 Euro
DDR2 2048MB KIT PC 800 OCZ Rev.2 CL4-4-4-15 (#35059)    29,31 Euro  	

Zusammen für 247 Euro. Dafür hast du jetzt anstelle einer völlig veralteten AGP-Karte, nicht nur eine PCI-Express, welche alle hier geposteten überteuerten Reliquien bei weitem in den Schatten stellt, sondern bekommst einen sehr schnellen Dualcore mit Mainboard, welches die neuesten Standards unterstützt und zudem noch 2 GB DDR2 Speicher.

Das einzige, was dir noch passieren kann ist, daß du ein neues Netzteil brauchst.

Aber ich möchte dir hier keinen PC aufschwatzen, verkaufe die Dinger ja nicht, sondern wollte nur zeigen, wie absurd die Empfehlungen hier teilweise sind. Sorry, musste echt mal gesagt werden.

Wenn AGP, dann die obige für 100 Euro, welche zu den schnellsten noch lieferbaren AGP-Karten zählt und im Preis noch einigermaßen realistisch ist. Alles andere hier ist Humbug.


----------



## Klos1 (25. November 2008)

Ups

Der Thread ist ja schon uralt. Wer gräbt das alte Ding denn wieder aus.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2008)

_Hehe , hab mich bei meinem Post auch gewundert , aber das zum Glück gemerkt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (25. November 2008)

lustig zu sehen, dass es doch so viele Leute sind, die den Post des TEs lesen und ein paar weitere und dann antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war schon stutzig, als ich von irgendwelchen GeForce 7XXX Highend-Karten für 250€ gelesen hab.

Werlord hat leider die vollkommen unsinnige Antwort gepostet, da der Thread erstens veraltet ist und er zweitens wahrscheinlich nur die Überschrift gelesen hat, sonst wüsste er, dass das Budget bei 200€ lag, und da passt nichtmal eine HD4870x2 rein. Desweiteren wären sie nicht kompatibel, da das Mainboard zu 100% weder SLI noch PCI-E hat. Einfach nur eine dämlich Antwort.

Nun gut - abgesehen von ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen ist zum Glück der Großteil aus dem PC-Technik Forum seriös und intelligent genung, um auf solche Antworten wie die da oben verzichten zu können.


----------



## Klos1 (25. November 2008)

Der Preis hat mich nicht stutzig gemacht, da tatsächlich derartige AGP-Karten für 200 Euro und mehr bei diversen Anbietern noch zu finden sind.


----------



## Azuriel (26. November 2008)

geil, made my day 

wenn wir jetzt die ganzen posts noch ins jahr 2006 bringen könnten, dann wüsste der TE schonmal auf was er sparen kann ^^


----------

